# getDesktop().browse Problem



## Unripe (3. Juni 2007)

Ich hab da ein Problem mit mit der neuen Desktop Klasse von Java 6.

mailto, open usw t wunderbar, wenn ich aber wie in einigen Post hier hin und wieder mal aufgetaucht browse benutze, z.B.


```
Desktop.getDesktop().browse( new URI("http://www.tutorials.de/") );
```

erzählt mir Eclipse spannenderweise:

The method browse(URI) in the type Desktop is not applicable for the arguments (URI).

Ich überseh doch garantiert wieder irgendwas total naheliegendes oder ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Desktop;
import java.net.URI;

/**
 * @author Tom
 *
 */
public class OpenBrowserExample {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
    Desktop.getDesktop().browse( new URI("http://www.tutorials.de/") );
  }

}
```
..funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Unripe (3. Juni 2007)

Ah ok, hab den Fehler auch gefunden . Ich hab mich darauf verlassen das Eclipse das richtige import einbaut, stattdessen hat er die URI aus irgendeinem XML Package geholt.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

